# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  What Do You Pay For Your Petrol

## dominicb

Just as the title says, what do you pay for petrol (gasoline, for our friends over the pond) in your part of the world?

Here's how it works.  Download the spreadsheet.Fill it in.Post a response with the updated spreadsheet as an attachmentAt the moment, there is no consideration made for currency, other than stating your local currency, but if we have enough responses I'll work something in to convert between them (unless someone beats me to it :Wink: .

Please be careful with the units of measure.  All of Europe buys in litres.  The USA is US Gallons and *I think* that Canada is Imperial Gallons.  Beyond those, I'm not too sure.

The spreadsheet is woefully simple at the moment - if you think you can add functionality, without losing any data already there, and not make it too complicated for others then go for it ...  :Smilie: 

Oh yes - and please keep it in standard .xls format, not 2007.

DominicB

*Edit* : Also please remember to donload the *latest version of the file* only.

----------


## sweep

Here's mine.  Currently at £1.169/l

----------


## teylyn

somewhere around 1.70 NZD / litre for 91 octane.

I spend about $120 NZD a year on petrol and $800 annually on reggo, warrant of fitness, service checks and insurance.

125cc scooter.

----------


## ConneXionLost

Canada uses the litre.

We're at $1.11 Cdn for Regular.

----------


## squiggler47

1.209 at the last fill up!

----------


## NBVC

On this side of Canada (Ontario) we are currently enjoying a low 0.965 cents / litre ($CDN).

----------


## squiggler47

Lol, its going to be interesting since several people may be uploading/downloadin the spreadsheet at the same time!

----------


## NBVC

Okay hopefully nobody sneaks in before I post this...

Here is the current sheet with the last 3 OP's gas prices included...

----------


## contaminated

Hi 
This is mine

----------


## NBVC

What currency is the summary in?  There is no indication.

There is also no currency conversion factor.

----------


## shg

In Texas, $2.60/gal for 87 octane, $2.80/gal for 91 octane

----------


## trucker10

In Belgium :
Huidige officiële prijs 26/05/2010
DIESEL :  1.196  
EUROSUPER 95 :  1.44  
SUPERPLUS 98 :  1.465  
LPG :  0.566 
all in Euro

----------


## dominicb

Hi all

Thanks for your input so far.
I'm not really a petrolhead - I just fill my car up with £30 and it last for about a week and a half - so I have no idea about all these 91 octanes and 97 octanes.  I just buy unleaded  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

@NBVC : I know that there's no currency conversion - I will add something to this end, I just wanted to know how many different currencies I would need to account for.  Each line shows the equivalent price for litre / US Gallon / Imperial Gallon, just as an indicator for those who aren't that familiar with litres (mainly the Americans - I thought it may be the Canadians as well but it seems not ... :Smilie: )

Latest version attached

DominicB

----------


## teylyn

Wow, I can't believe how cheap petrol is in the US and Canada. And you guys probably think you're having it hard.

Trucker pays for 1 litre what shg pays for 1 gallon (roughly). Crazy.

----------


## shg

Yeah, but how far can you drive in Belgium? Texas has _counties_ larger than that ...

----------


## romperstomper

... and you're probably in a Hummer getting a gallon per mile.  :Wink:

----------


## shg

No, but there's two parked within a block of me ...

----------


## teylyn

... and here I am, trying to save the world by riding a scooter or bicycle to work. These Hummers probably need more fuel backing out of the driveway than I need for a return trip to the office. 

shg, the good thing about Belgium being so small is that you can then enjoy the next country. France, Germany, Holland, all just a few KM away. And if you don't blink driving through it, you can actually see Luxembourg, too.

----------


## shg

I mean no dis to Europe in general, or the Benelux countres in particular.



Lovely day trip.

----------


## squiggler47

Lol, I moved to the US in 2000, Gas/Petrol was $1.30 / Gallon in 2005 I was paying $4.25 thats over 300% increase in price over 5 years! Comparing that to the £0.89/Litre in 2000 in the uk and £1.20 now its a little less of a swing even if it starts out a lot dearer!

Still if we all buy 5.0 mustangs we might drive the price down as demand goes up!

----------


## Domski

Haven't got a clue. I think the last time I put any petrol in my car was January. I really should sell it but just can't bring myself to as it's lovely and I'll get next to nothing for it second hand.

Dom

----------


## ratcat

Interesting thread.

I've put in my two cents worth. Plus I've been wondering whether the following has been considered.....

The price of the US barrel
The price of the country currency against the Greenback (USD) [to buy the oil]
and
most important how much is the Petroleum Companies want to *** us off at the browsers

----------


## NBVC

We have a site... I am many other places do... that allows users to input gas prices they see so that we can monitor and choose where to get cheapest gas.

This is what we are at in the Greater Toronto Area....

http://www.torontogasprices.com/index.aspx

----------


## teylyn

great new avatar, NBVC!!

----------


## NBVC

Thanks Teylyn,

Getting ready for the games to begin  :Smilie:

----------


## protonLeah

Here's mine;

----------


## Ryan Murtagh

My average ppg is $3.19 USD over the last 3 months.  My job requires me to travel to about a dozen of my company's storefronts between the Bay Area and the Mexican border...and while I'm not one to mess with Texas, California is a big state with pricey fuel from top to bottom.

----------


## shg

People should know that CARB (the California Air Resources Board -- cute, uh?) requires specially blended fuel to be sold in the state.

----------


## Ryan Murtagh

shg,

Yeah CARB is super cute...but you're right, it is worth mentioning that we use California Reformulated Gasoline as well as vapor recovery systems, for which we pay a bit of an additional fuel surcharge.

----------


## Paul

It's about 3 bucks per gallon here for premium unleaded (93 octane).  We should start another thread for who's car hurts the environment the most.  My truck gets about 13.5 mpg, and considerably less than that if I put my foot down to get around all the morons on the road doing 10 under the speed limit.

My 6.0L 400hp Push-You-Back-In-Your-Seat Toy

Wife won't let me get a Corvette until my midlife crisis, so I figured I'd get an SUV with a Corvette engine in it.   :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

Hasn't the bottom dropped out of the second hand SUV market in the States with the price of fuel going up and lots of people ditching them or was that just a tale I heard?

I've been in a couple of fast yank trucks when I've been abroad and I have to say I don't get it. Give me my Audi S3 or even better a Lotus Elise any day if you want to go fast.

----------


## Paul

Good luck getting four guys and all their golf equipment in an Elise or S3.  Or several sheets of drywall and lumber.  Or all your groceries, drywall, lumber and golf equipment.  And still pass people on the highway at will.  It's also all-wheel-drive, which is kind of important since it snows for 4-5 months of the year here.

I'm sure some folks are avoiding SUV's due to the price of gas, but I bought it when gas was over $4/gallon.  Saved a ton off the sticker price while any car getting 30+ mpg was selling at a premium.  I only drive 8,000-10,000 miles per year, so the gas receipts don't make me flinch.  It's amazing to think that 15 years ago when I bought my first car gas was under $1/gallon in Arizona.  Oh well.

----------


## Domski

> Good luck getting four guys and all their golf equipment in an Elise or S3.  Or several sheets of drywall and lumber.  Or all your groceries, drywall, lumber and golf equipment.  And still pass people on the highway at will.  It's also all-wheel-drive, which is kind of important since it snows for 4-5 months of the year here.



Fair point although not one that effects me. Golf, no thanks. I get my groceries delivered and anything involving drywall sounds like DIY so I'll employ someone. It took me almost a year to decorate my dining room  :Confused: 

Dom

----------


## Scubie

Have added Currency Conversion Tool

----------


## Scubie

Have added Currency Conversion Tool

----------


## zbor

Here are our prices...

----------


## protonLeah

Los angeles (union 76 stations) June 2011

----------


## martindwilson

nada,nothing,zip...i don't own a car perhaps i can ask my local taxi firm how much it costs them,HMMM second thoughts perhaps not , I'll end up with an interminable rant along the lines of
"cor blimey mate don't petrol cost some nowadays , I remember when if was 6s/6d a gallon blah blah blah"

----------


## Blake 7

I fill up every sunday night for the week ahead and it costs me £75.00 @ approx 1.39 per litre (Diesel) - for a vw golf 1.9 tdi - thank goodness its a motorway drive so i get an avg of 54 mpg. I cover 91 miles a day to work and back, I find the best fuel efficiency speed to be 65 mph.

For a family car we have an Audi A4 estate - great fuel economy on this car combined is 53 mph although it costs £110 to fill up grrrrrrr

----------


## zbor

OMG, who merged cells :P

It distract view from the prices :P

----------


## Blake 7

Who wrote this? really really clever, IMHO!

="Max is: " & MAX(I:I) & " for  " & INDEX(A:B,MATCH(MAX(I:I),I:I,0),1) & " in " &  INDEX(A:B,MATCH(MAX(I:I),I:I,0),2)

----------


## ChemistB

ChemistB weighing in at $3.65/US Gallon

----------


## Domski

Depressing reading!!!

It helps living on the outskirts of a relatively big city and whatever I can't carry on my mountain bike I get delivered. With the price of insurance steadily increasing along with petrol and all the other running costs it's just not worth having a car any more and I'm very close to getting rid of mine.

Dom

----------


## romperstomper

On the other hand, my season ticket to London is now £4,000...

----------


## Domski

:EEK!:  Ouch!!!!

----------


## romperstomper

Yep - came as a _very_ nasty shock this morning!

----------


## Domski

I thought I had a bad morning finding I'd lost my wallet on Saturday night. No money was taken from me though whilst you have been well and truly robbed  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## Mordred

I own a new KIA Rondo and it costs me almost $70 to fill it every 2 weeks.  I really can't complain!   It costs more to buy a litre of bottled water than it does gas!

----------


## NBVC

@ $1.27/L (81 Octane) CAD in my neighbourhood....

----------


## Domski

> It costs more to buy a litre of bottled water than it does gas



I saw an interesting comment somewhere comparing petrol prices in the UK (where the oil has to be found, drilled, transported by whatever means to a refinery, alchemy performed on it, transported again to the petrol station and finally pumped into your car) with bottled water which is often nearly as, if not more, expensive by volume to buy when most people can get perfectly good water out of a tap.

Petrol's a bargain in comparison!!!!

Dom

----------


## Mordred

@Dom, you are absolutely right, especially when you break down the processing like that.  Most items per litre cost about the same or more then refined petro.  Milk here is $1.12/L, Pepsi can range from $0.99 to $1.30 per litre, and so on and on!  Considering that we can travel great distances using gas, for which we cannot with water, milk, or pepsi, I will not complain (too much  :Wink: ).

----------


## martindwilson

my season ticket is £80 a month! lol

----------


## Colin Legg

> On the other hand, my season ticket to London is now £4,000...



I hope that's not a monthly.... (it _will_ be a monthly if your wife gets her way!)

----------


## romperstomper

But at least that would be a plane!  :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

I spend about $120 per annum on petrol, (one hundred and twenty).

And another $600 on reggo, insurance, service, etc.

Trying not to clog up traffic with yet another car seems to be heavily penalised, be it public transport or two-wheeled motors.

----------


## protonLeah

When I was a kid here in LA, bread sold for 25¢ a loaf and gas (100 octane) was about 25¢ - 30¢ a gallon.  Now bread here is $4+ per loaf and gas is $3 - $4+ per gallon...
ps. that max formula was mine  :Frown:

----------


## day92

Here is mine from Southern Cal. Crazy thing im thinking about getting the gas guzzling Dodge Challenger.

----------


## Jack in the UK

Cash through gritted teeth

----------

